# 1st Craft show - freaking out



## Bret (Nov 2, 2007)

So I have my first craft show tomorrow/Sunday. I'm totally freaking out. I still don't have a table cover (going tonight), and I feel that I don't have enough product. I'm bringing at least 20 body creams, 60 lip balms, 40 bars of soap, 18 bags of soy melts, 10 wickless candles (can't get the jars anymore), 20 milk baths, and 5 bath melts. 

I was going to make some more soap last night, but ended up having a possible asthma attack and went to the ER. I'm leaving work early today to get the prescriptions filled and to go make soap and label label label. I have base for at least 30 more bars of soap, it'll be interesting to see if I can get it all done in time. I feel so unprepared! I'm going to make some more lotions tonight, and try to fit in some more bath melts too. I seriously thought about calling off today just to make sure I get everything done!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 2, 2007)

CALM DOWN!!!  You will be fine!  I know how you feel, you will have plenty of product, trust me.  and if you don't, take orders!  Please don't make yourself sick thinking about it, relax and thing will be fine. 

BTW where is your show going to be?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like you have a nice selection. 

My best piece of advice is to take biz cards or fliers. You MUST take something with your contact info on it so they can find you later.

Please remember, you can not judge the success of your show by the number of sales you have. At my very 1st show I sold maybe $35.00 worth & the show cost me I think $125.00. I was bummed .....UNTIL'... a week or so later I got a phone call, it was an order for  $350.00. I was not doing B&b then, it was a different product... but residual results can not easily be measured. That is why you MUST take contact info!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a nice selection.
Just take a deep breath and relax. You will be fine.

Good luck!
Irena


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Bret, how did the show go!


----------



## Mandy (Nov 4, 2007)

Hope everything went well. Fill us in on the details.


----------



## Bret (Nov 5, 2007)

It went well! I updated in another post.


----------

